# Djoul



## Djoul (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello everybody, my name is Julien but you can call me Djoul  

I am French and I am 23 years old. I live in Paris but I am in sweden to work and the terrible fact is that my breeding is in France hahaha :lol: I spend my time on your forum and others one.

And finally I decided to register myself on this forum wich seems to be very complete and with a good atmosphere.

This is not the case for lot of forum.

I wonder what pictures, information and others things I can find on this forum. ok let´s see ^^

My breeding : Religiosa (So common but I like), Hymenopus, Blepharopsis, and empusa pennata soon, right carlitus ?  

As you can see I don´t have lot species, I prefer to focused my breeding on the species wich I prefer.

Bye  and see you all on the forum


----------



## Minicuk (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Djoul,

you can help me for my English now


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Lientje (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey Djoul! :wink:


----------



## Djoul (Aug 9, 2007)

hello  I recognize several person


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome, Djoul!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello French who is in Sweden, this is Ohio USA welcoming you!


----------



## Djoul (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you all for your reception !


----------



## Nick Barta (Aug 10, 2007)

Good people, good information, this is a great place to Hang Out!

Nick Barta

Mantisplace.com


----------

